# Egg collection and escorting



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi folks I just wanted to canvass your experiences of egg collection and being escorted afterwards.  Last time I was absolutely fine and could have easily got home on my own.  This time I want a friend to escort me from the hospital and them let me go home on my own.  I know that there is a reason for the escort policy but I also know myself too, and that if I feel like I did last time then I'll be fine to make my way home solo.  I just wondered if any of you made it home on your own after EC, and whether you need an escort at Reprofit?  

Thanks
Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess that there is no certainty how a pt will respond to a GA /IV sedation how many times you have had them so the clinics have such recommendations so on some hospitals consent/info leaflets they say don't drive or make decisions for 24 -48 hrs etc.  I have always had an escort with me and appreciate the moral support.
My friend didn't realise what it all went on her first EC at LWC (and she had bad ohss) she left on her own she felt weak, and then got a cab and train etc, but I guess who would have been responsible had she collapsed? 
I know at ARGC they let one lady go home but she had to ring them and check back in when she arrived.

God Luck
L x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Wizard....
I've always been absolutely fine....no symptoms whatsoever.  After my first EC at LWC they didn't stop me from heading off alone.....I got a taxi to Waterloo and a train to Winchester to go and stay with friends.....with small suitcase in tow.  In Brno I have sometimes been with other singlies and once my mum was with me but we just went shopping afterwards!....they definatetly don't insist on an escort at Reprofit ....last time I left on my own no questions asked.....but I suppose they know me by know and that I bounce back....really depends how you feel on the day. 

lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

LWC insist on you having someone take you home - both times there I had to drag my poor mum (who is nearly 70 and has bad arthritis) up to London. Funny thing is I'm the one who ends up looking after her - getting taxi, finding right train etc...I was totally fine both times after the collection and could easily have got home myself....

LWC will let you go on your own if you get a taxi I think (not an option for me living in Hampshire - they would have wanted me to get the cab all the way home at a cost of around £100 at least!) - so if you live locally to the clinic you could perhaps do that as a compromise? 

At Reprofit there is no mention at all of needing anyone with you. Again both times I walked out of the clinic and got a tram back to the hotel on my own. 2nd time, for some reason, I did react more to the sedation, and felt quite woozy for a while, but I just stayed a bit longer at the clinic, had a little sleep, and was fine after that

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

I had a hysteroscopy at the Lister last year and they insisted on someone coming to collect me which was a bit of a pain.  The last two EC's that I have had, I just told them that I was going home on my own.  There was a bit of fussing around and I did stay a little longer in the hospital (more tea and biscuits   ).  I felt a bit woozy after the last EC but my journey home is not a long one, so I was fine.

Good luck.  When are you over? 

Sunny  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

At the bridge if you live in m25 they include a cab ride home for you & your escort if you live further then your escort can have a parking space.


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  Sunny I'm back in for a scan on Friday, hoping EC will be Monday.  Hope you're doing ok on the 2ww.

Wizard x


----------

